# Crazy Chickies!



## happybooker1 (Nov 5, 2012)

I have 15 chicks 3-4 weeks old. I put a whole weed I'd pulled up into their box. They went CRAZY-- like it was gold or something!! Silly chicks!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Haha cute! Reminds me of the first time I gave my silkie a mealworm.


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

That's how my all my chickens are if I put extra hay in there laying boxes they will go in there and scratch it all out in the bottom of the coop to where they can bury thereself in it


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Go to a bait shop and buy a tube of crickets, and turn those loose where the chicks can get to them. That is fun to watch. At first, they are afraid of the crickets, then one gets brave enough to catch one, then it's a game of keep away, then they all start catching and eating crickets, all while I'm jumping and screaming like a little girl because crickets are on me!! Just fun for all!!


----------



## PhatJack (Apr 3, 2013)

I give live mealworms to my friend's chickens when I visit them and they love me! haha! Sometimes I just go to visit my friends and they start making all this noise wanting to come to me! The chickens that is... haha!



robopetz said:


> Haha cute! Reminds me of the first time I gave my silkie a mealworm.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes, it's like they go into panic and the world will end unless they get that meal worm. Lol too funny!


----------

